
Steve Jobs movie first look - shawndumas
http://www.loopinsight.com/2015/05/17/steve-jobs-movie-first-look/
======
advanderveer
I always found that the series "halt and catch fire" captured the early days
of Steve Jobs and Apple really well without ever using its name, or Apple's
for that matter. Looking forward to the next season.

------
blkhp19
When was there ever an event where people were cheering that hard for Steve
Jobs? It's moments like the one seen at the end of this trailer that detract
from the historical accuracy of the film.

~~~
stephen-mw
It's funny you mention this. Myself (and a quite few other Bay Area people)
were at the filming for this film at the De Anza theater. Everyone was so
bored and desperate to be on camera that they were cheering at the top of
their lungs and flaying their arms about every time the camera turned on.

I remember thinking how absurd it was, but we were all bored so what the heck!

------
darkonmist
I wonder how this is different from ALL the other Steve Jobs movies

